# Duesseldorf pano gone wrong (modem beware)



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

well, regarding exposure/stitching this is a sort of blooper ... you can see the variation in brightness.

quite a large blooper by the way ... the original is 30000 x 4000 pixels roughly 

btw, this is the town I live in


----------



## ashfordphoto (Apr 21, 2007)

why is that redheaded girl laughing at you? 

I really like the curves in this, even though it's a blooper.


----------



## Lars Leber (Apr 21, 2007)

Still a great shot despite the brightness difference.

I miss visiting Duesseldorf .. I lived in Wuppertal most of my life.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

funny detail  (typical problem with moving objects in panos: same people in the image twice )


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

ashfordphoto said:


> why is that redheaded girl laughing at you?



because i was flirting with her ... ;-) and that is also why her boyfriend looks so grim 



> I really like the curves in this, even though it's a blooper.



I think I could save the image by playing more with the stitching


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

Lars Leber said:


> Still a great shot despite the brightness difference.
> 
> I miss visiting Duesseldorf .. I lived in Wuppertal most of my life.



thanks, yes, that is really close


----------



## nabero (Apr 21, 2007)

very pretty town :sillysmi:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

nabero said:


> very pretty town :sillysmi:



city!


----------



## nabero (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> quite a large blooper by the way ... the original is 30000 x 4000 pixels roughly
> 
> btw, this is the *town* I live in


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

nabero said:


>



freaky.. did I write that? 

... actually "Dorf" means even village


----------



## nabero (Apr 21, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> freaky.. did I write that?
> 
> ... actually "Dorf" means even village



hmm....i think you're having another episode (kind of like your "holy cr@p" thread that you claim you didn't make)


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2007)

nabero said:


> hmm....i think you're having another episode (kind of like your "holy cr@p" thread that you claim you didn't make)



no, this time it is totally different ! .. this time .. it is real


----------



## nabero (Apr 21, 2007)

aww...poor crazy alex :hug::


----------



## Puscas (Apr 21, 2007)

I think the first one is great. Yes, I see the colour difference, but still. You really picked the right spot for a pano: the 'curves' in the landscape really work well. :thumbup:








pascal


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with pascal yes, there is a noticible difference, but it still turned out quite nice


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 22, 2007)

nice looking place, what software did you use?


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks all, but then I have to improve it / restitch it. 



Puscas said:


> I think the first one is great.



there is only one pano  the "second one" is just a crop from the first one


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 22, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> nice looking place, what software did you use?



Panorama Studio, all set to auto.

Unfortunately I could not stitch all the 15 TIFFS, 75 MByte each, since it would then crash with an out of memory message 
Had to go for JPEG then, which gives more problem with exposure since it is only 8 bit.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 22, 2007)

Still a great job Alex...


----------

